# Looking for sounds of an electric chair



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone have any, or know of any good links, thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Got it!*

I have that on many more sounds on my VOL 5 MACHINES OF DEATH CD.
Check out the sample.

Click on the link below.
Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

I was also going to recomend Poison Halloween Animoatronic Props.
Hey Adam, are those effects available for download, or only on cd?

Cab


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

Im sooooo busy right now i cant manage downloading all those files.
So im only shipping out the SOUND FX CDS.
Ambient CDS i can.


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

I understand.
Thanks for the reply.

Cab


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Btw folks they had halloween music at Halloween USA Last night for (($.99 a cd..dont know if i posted this in the right section so if not..feel free to move me


----------

